# A/C Cables - Miova Power Cables



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello,

I found thoses A/C cables on ebay and I would like to know if someone got any feedback on them ?

Here is the url : http://cgi.ebay.com/HIGH-END-POWER-CORD-CABLE-FITS-ROTEL-AMPLIFIER-AND-CD_W0QQitemZ230185447637QQihZ013QQcategoryZ32833QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Thanks !


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I would not pay 50 bucks for a power cable when you can get them for much less. What are you using it on and what's wrong with the one you have now?

I would suggest reading Do "High End" Power Cables Make a Difference?


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the link Sonny.

I totaly agree that more than 50$ for an A/C cable make no sens. So my post here is to evaluate products, with mesurable facts, that improve conectivity and shielding over standard A/C cables.

Any product suggestion is welcome.

JP


----------

